
Ubiquity tutorial: Command-line web plugin for Firefox - soundsop
https://wiki.mozilla.org/Labs/Ubiquity/Ubiquity_0.1_User_Tutorial#Welcome
======
soundsop
I just went through the tutorial and I really like the interface. I think it's
really well done and I will likely use it heavily. The interface is very
hacker-intuitive, especially if you are used to using shell commands.

In fact, I think that this sort of interface applied to shell commands (and
vim) would be a really useful improvement.

------
gasull
Something slightly related: YubNub, social command-line for the web

<http://yubnub.org/>

And also: Firefox keyword searches

[http://kb.mozillazine.org/Firefox_:_Tips:_Quick_searches_:_L...](http://kb.mozillazine.org/Firefox_:_Tips:_Quick_searches_:_List_of_Quick_searches)

------
s3graham
Is there a roadmap somewhere? Seems like there's lots of obvious improvements
that could be added. For example, chaining so you can "highlight and email to
..." (or "highlight | email to ..." if you prefer)

